# Plastic/Aluminium Training Knives?



## K831

I have some rubber ones, but would like to pick up some hard plastic or aluminum training knives. Google brought up a ton of options, but I'm curious if anyone here has a particular website or online store that has good prices and shipping. 

Would like a something smaller, 3 1/2 inches or less and one that comes with a cheap sheath to practice the draw in force on force CQC situations would be great. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions or links.


----------



## fangjian

http://www.normstrainingblades.com/

I always get awesome stuff from here and the price is right.


----------



## Josh Oakley

Also, if you're looking for a folder, The Pro Force folder is a pretty good one.


----------



## David43515

I`ve had really good service from both of these. The knives are good. The shipping was fast. And the people I train with seem to like the equipment too.I didn`t get sheathes for them, but I know the second one has them available.

http://trainingblades.com/products/

http://www.keenedgeknives.com/KE-Practice.html


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim

K831 said:


> I have some rubber ones, but would like to pick up some hard plastic or aluminum training knives. Google brought up a ton of options, but I'm curious if anyone here has a particular website or online store that has good prices and shipping.
> 
> Would like a something smaller, 3 1/2 inches or less and one that comes with a cheap sheath to practice the draw in force on force CQC situations would be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions or links.



Greetings. These are great suggestions. I too have some rubber trainers that we use for very light training, but since their feel is unrealistic and the handling is so inferior we prefer good hard plastic, wood or aluminum trainers. Also, as mentioned here, if you want to practice realistic CQC scenarios, it is important to find some good fully functional training folders. 

Best wishes and keep training hard!
With respect and brotherhood,
Grand Master De Alba


----------



## MMAForge

At the Halls of Valhalla you can finf a new and innovative supply line of mixed martial arts training equipment for the practitioner that seeks additional tools and information that is hard to find, not available or doesn't exist. Check out the "Kalaj Kutter". An accessory line of *aluminum, wooden & high density poly training knives & swords, strength training supply, unique self defense items, hand made knives, instruction manuals, martial arts & self defense DVDs* from the system known as Multi-Range Combat Science (M.R.C.S.).
Check it out


----------



## Buka

I've trained knife for a while. I've found the wooden and aluminum ones good for some drills. But you should maybe give a look to the link below. Once you try these puppies, you might not want to fight with anything else.

As for practicing the draw, I feel the only thing you should practice with is the knife you carry. As for draw and slash/stab - I think that's what God made in-laws for 

http://www.amok.org.au/trainingknives.htm


----------



## Carol

Buka said:


> I've trained knife for a while. I've found the wooden and aluminum ones good for some drills. But you should maybe give a look to the link below. Once you try these puppies, you might not want to fight with anything else.
> 
> As for practicing the draw, I feel the only thing you should practice with is the knife you carry. As for draw and slash/stab - I think that's what God made in-laws for
> 
> http://www.amok.org.au/trainingknives.htm



+1  Nok Knives -- highly highly recommended


----------



## Stealthy

Carol said:


> +1  Nok Knives -- highly highly recommended



Sensei picked me up one of these and I totally love it, without a doubt the best training knife I have ever owned. Just knowing it is there is motivation enough to find an excuse to train.

http://noktrainingknives.webs.com/nightowl.htm


----------



## Bikewr

I knocked out a "trainer" for my CS Recon I in a day using some aluminum stock and scales cut from 1/4" hardwood:






I cut out the rough shape with a hacksaw blade in my skillsaw, and then finished it with a sanding drum.  The scales were cut out with a scrollsaw and simply epoxied to the blade with "JB Weld" epoxy.
A bit of black paint and some urethane finish...  

If one wanted to use one of these with a training partner, the point would be more rounded.  Also, be very careful to remove any burrs or rough spots from the blade; they can cut almost as well as the steel one...


----------



## Blindside

I recommend Sharkee training knives for all of my students.  
http://sharkee.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21&osCsid=f2228d246a8f2245456bfa9ef4cea600

We almost never use the big pig-stickers, usually everyone uses the "tactical open folder" because it mimics what most of us carry.

This is also what we use for beginning knife sparring, then later we move to aluminum.

Lamont


----------



## K831

Blindside, 

The "tactical open folder" is what I ended up with. My instructor showed up to class with a bunch of them and the sheath to go with it, in case any of the students hadn't found their own yet. I bought two and they have been great so far. 

Lots of great recommendations from others here as well. Thanks.


----------



## Blindside

We never used the sheaths because it simply isn't how any of us carry our knives, I do recommend students get a training folder that mimics what they carry. I found a good mimic for my Emerson in the "Jim Wagner reality-based knife trainer," and several people have SpyderCo trainers. 
http://store.jimwagnerrealitybased.com/jimwagnerreality-basedtrainerdullblade.aspx
I took off the thumbstud and zip-tie "waved" the trainer. 

We use the folder trainers for when we are training drills/scenarios where weapon access is an issue, but the Sharkees are inexpensive ($9 each on some sites) and solid training implements for the newbie coming into class.


----------



## K831

I like the Sharkee, and the I often carry a small fixed blade in a kydex sheath, so the the practice sheath works well for me. I do have an Emerson folder that I carry as well, depending on situation and clothing, so I may have to look into that other trainer you mentioned.


----------



## Josh Oakley

I have a share and a tactical-open aluminum folder. I get a lot more use out of the folder. 

Now being w gluttony for punishment, what I would REALLY like is a ShockKnife.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franc0

+2 on the NOK knives recommendation. Been doing knifework for over 25 yrs and found Nok hard contact trainers to be the best IMO.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Franc0 said:


> +2 on the NOK knives recommendation. Been doing knifework for over 25 yrs and found Nok hard contact trainers to be the best IMO.



Nok knives are so good for hard contact training that I couldn't recommend them more.  I liked them so much I had to start selling them!


----------

